# Massey Ferguson 4245



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well i sold my kubota m9000 and I'm looking at a few tractors similar sized and this one is on the radar. Anyone happen to know anything about these? It has a cab, 12 speed syncro with power shuttle and very low hours +front wheel assist. Very good condition. Just worried about parts avaibility. Thanks any input is helpful.
-Seth


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Why would you be worried about parts availability?


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

the massey 4200 and 4300 series were some of the best tractors massey ever made imo they were built in England.parts shouldn't be a problem I wouldn't think there are several big massey dealers in Illinois.a friend of mine has a 4270 he bought new years ago and still going strong.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well for one, I don't have any Massey dealer's nearby closest about 40 miles. And doing some basic googling online, people say that these models have some light duty parts and don't hold up well to loader work. Second I don't see a lot of these for sale which made me worry that parts may be obsolete and not manufactured. There's if only 3 for sale on tractor house. None on Craigslist. The only job it will have is to pull a small square Baler and possibly snow work in the winter.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

4255 is the more common model but it's basically the same. The only bad things I've heard of in this model is some shifter pin issues on the 12 speed models and the short life of dry clutch models used on a loader.

They have a long history with the rear end of the 165 basically with a newer transmission and a Dana spa front mfwd axle.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, you do see a lot of 4255's. That's actually what I was confusing it with, but either way, not a problem with their parts network as I know it in my neck.......high as a damn kite, but I've seen higher........


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been pretty pleased with the 42/4300 series we own (1x4370,2x4270s, and 2x4263s), and I'm a Deere guy. I've seen some clutch failures around the 4K hour mark, but in all fairness they haven't had very easy lives. Other than that, they've been great.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm playing the waiting game on the tractor now. Little worried about the low horsepower end of it. Only has 85 horsepower. I'm sure it can be bumped to 95 no problem. Might even sub it out for snow because it has loader and fwd. Probably a 12-14 box or blade.


----------



## YFF (Feb 4, 2011)

I had a 4253 for many years and really liked it. The only reason I sold it was to get a FWA tractor. I think all of the 4200's that end in a 5 are a wet clutch too.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No the wet clutch was optional. Dry clutch mech reverser or wet clutch and powershuttle.



YFF said:


> I had a 4253 for many years and really liked it. The only reason I sold it was to get a FWA tractor. I think all of the 4200's that end in a 5 are a wet clutch too.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

This deal ended up not working and I bought a challenger 525b instead. Thanks for the input


----------

